# SIZE OF A DRIVING HORSE



## BBH (Jun 17, 2010)

Would like to hear opinions on size of driving horses you have and pics of the little ones.......


----------



## maplegum (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh I can play!

Bailey is only 30 inches and pulls my fat behind like a machine!

















xox Leonie xox


----------



## Katiean (Jun 17, 2010)

I have seen a 26 inch 2 year old stud being driven. I would not do it but that is up to the owner. My smallest driving horse is 31".


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 17, 2010)

Cloud was 28 3/4. I don't own him any more, but I have several pictures of him in harness. He had no problem pulling, and looked very nice, too.


----------



## jleonard (Jun 18, 2010)

My smallest is a very refined 30". She does not have the power of my 33", but she has no trouble pulling me around all day (and that is with a fairly heavy, poorly balanced cart), she is full of "go"!


----------



## jegray21 (Jun 18, 2010)

jleonard said:


> My smallest is a very refined 30". She does not have the power of my 33", but she has no trouble pulling me around all day (and that is with a fairly heavy, poorly balanced cart), she is full of "go"!


she is too cute!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jun 18, 2010)

Jess, I LOVE that photo of you! Brings back lots of good memories!!


----------



## jleonard (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks again to Larry for taking all of those great pics


----------



## My2Minis (Jun 18, 2010)

I love those pictures. I have trouble posting pics, but my little guy is 29 inches. He is however strong and has a no-quit attitude. He can pull me and 2 kids, though I only have him do that on the flat road for a short distance. He can haul just me around easily with no strain.


----------



## Peggy Hogan (Jun 21, 2010)

jleonard said:


> My smallest is a very refined 30". She does not have the power of my 33", but she has no trouble pulling me around all day (and that is with a fairly heavy, poorly balanced cart), she is full of "go"!



Jessica!! this is a darling picture...how fun. Glad to see you guys in action.


----------



## jleonard (Jun 22, 2010)

Peggy Hogan said:


> Jessica!! this is a darling picture...how fun. Glad to see you guys in action.


Aww, thanks Peggy!


----------

